# Idea for Angelsboi - Attention: Morrus



## Zander (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's an idea...

Seeing as Morrus is flush with EN World cash (see his post)...

and seeing as it's Angelsboi's birthday and he's such a brilliant & brave guy...

why doesn't Morrus send Angelsboi $100 from EN World so that AB can buy himself some D&D goodies?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, send me $100 too.  I like this idea!


----------



## Zander (Oct 29, 2003)

LOL! Nice try   , Tom, but this would be a one off for Angelsboi.


----------



## Numion (Oct 29, 2003)

For me too - thats just $300 thus far, it's not like Morrus had a shortage of cash right now ..


----------



## Cerubus Dark (Oct 29, 2003)

Numion said:
			
		

> For me too - thats just $300 thus far, it's not like Morrus had a shortage of cash right now ..



You guys are bad.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm nearly 100% certain that people donated money to keep the board running. It seems unfair imo to assume that they donated the money with the intent of having it just spent however Morrus (or anyone else) feels like, however well-intentioned.


----------



## Zander (Oct 29, 2003)

I wasn't kidding. I thought it was a good idea. I'm not saying that Tom and Numion aren't stirling fellows, but Angelsboi has faced some _really_ tough times (even if things are looking up for him right now).

Help me out here someone!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 29, 2003)

And you thought Cold Beer was talking crazy, didn't you?

I wasn't kidding either.  If we're going to start arbitrarily choosing members to receive $100, then I also want $100.


----------



## Zander (Oct 29, 2003)

Come on, people. Show some Christmas spirit - even if we're still in October.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 29, 2003)

Seriously, why don't you start a little fund drive to buy AB a birthday gift? I think that would a nice thing to do.

Why you think the board money should go to it, though, I seriously don't understand.

Seriously.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 29, 2003)

Zander said:
			
		

> Help me out here someone!




NO

Please look for the (now closed) charity thread for all the reasoning.

Feel free to raise the money independently.  But, as great a guy as Angelsboi is, the money was not given for this purpose.

By starting a thread asking that other people's money be allocated for a purpose different than was requested is an invitation to start a flamewar.
And Angelsboi CERTAINLY does not deserve to be in the middle of that.


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2003)

Rather than invite a flame war on this topic, I'd rather close this topic. I hold nothing against Zander or the idea, but BryonD's reasoning said this more simply than I can put it into words.


----------

